# Not Even My Collection My Sisters..A GABAZILLION PICTURES YET INCOMPLETE



## Pushpa (Apr 27, 2006)

WE HAD PLANS TO GET MINE OUT BUT THEN GOT LAZY AND WE FORGOT HER LASHES AND ALL HER BRUSHES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I WILL TAKE PICS LATER....LOL I HAVE NO CLUE HOW WE FORGOT BRUSHES

SHE HAS MORE LIPS STUFF BUT DIDN'T WANT TO CHECK HER PURSES LAZY BASTARD HEHEHE 


SO THIS IS ALL FOR THE FACE(THAT GREY BRONZER IS MARY KAY ALL ELSE MAC)




THIS IS LIP STUFF ALL TOGETHER 






^^GELEES



^^CHROMEGLASS



^^LIPGLASS



^^LIPLUSTRE



^^LIPSTICK(THAT RED CUBE IS LANCOME GLOSS WE LOVE THOSE)

HER BLUSHES




HER CCB AND GLOSSES




HER PIGS




HER PALETTES AND EYESHADOWS(THE BLUE CUBE IS LANCOME E/S AND THERE IS A DIOR SHADOW THERE ON THE BOTTOM RIGHT)



ANOTHER VIEW OF HER E/S




MASCARAS AND EYE KHOL




HER PAINTS




AND THIS IS ALL OF IT LOOKS LIKE LITTLE BIT WHEN IT'S ALL SPREAD OUT WEIRD LOL


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 27, 2006)

so much lip stuff!!!...your sister has great stuff!!!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

loving her lip stuff collection.. can't wait to see yours ^_~


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2006)

nice collection, add yours! <3


----------



## simar (May 1, 2006)

wow, very nice collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love the lip stuff and eyeshadows


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

Awesome collection! Love the lip stuff too!


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2006)

omg! Wow that is amazing, I love those glosses, they look like they'd be fun! Pigments are great too. You have to get yours up here girl!


----------



## Pushpa (May 6, 2006)

i know i have to do mine maybe next week sometime


----------



## Katgirl625 (May 8, 2006)

trippy - I have that same rug/runner on my hardwoods, lmao


----------



## Lisheous (May 8, 2006)

She has a great collection. Can you name the lipstick colors? I like the colors. It's what I would want to have.


----------



## vircore (May 9, 2006)

a lot of things!!! so pretty, shadows to depotted and b2m  jijijijijijii


----------



## honyd (May 9, 2006)

*~*~*~woooow~*~*~~**~*

Wow.. thats nice... im working on mine... i dont think ihave that much...lol  oh the cubes are estee lauder.


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 14, 2006)

a very nice collection! I like the way you arrange them!


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 20, 2006)

Very nice!! I wish I was brave enough to buy the bold and outrageous colors like she has! Can't see myself wearing the green lipgloss, but that's just me


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RootBeeriiz* 
_Very nice!! I wish I was brave enough to buy the bold and outrageous colors like she has! Can't see myself wearing the green lipgloss, but that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The green lipgloss actually goes on a beautiful honey color, Its really pretty on and shockingly not green at all

I have a question in the top pic with the foundations and stuff what is the white/grey jar on the far left bottom corner.

 and also what is the super gold glowy foundation in the very middle bottom row,next to the MSF. is it hyper real? My hyper real is not that glowy at all and I love glow! 

PLMK thx and your sister has a great collection, I would love to see yours!


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_The green lipgloss actually goes on a beautiful honey color, Its really pretty on and shockingly not green at all_

 
Thanks for clearing that up for me, I'm pretty new to MAC cosmetics and would not have known that. I've only been to one MAC store back in Dec. when I made my 1st purchase and since then it's all been online. I think I may get brave and try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love honey-type colors!


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Your Sister Has A Very Nice Collection


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 11, 2006)

which color is that?


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_The green lipgloss actually goes on a beautiful honey color, Its really pretty on and shockingly not green at all

I have a question in the top pic with the foundations and stuff what is the white/grey jar on the far left bottom corner.

 and also what is the super gold glowy foundation in the very middle bottom row,next to the MSF. is it hyper real? My hyper real is not that glowy at all and I love glow! 

PLMK thx and your sister has a great collection, I would love to see yours!_

 


sorry been so busy never come on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anymore

the jars are the loose irridecent powders and yeah thats hyperreal it is the plain one no tint in it

and the the above i can't rem what color that was sorry


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_The green lipgloss actually goes on a beautiful honey color, Its really pretty on and shockingly not green at all

I have a question in the top pic with the foundations and stuff what is the white/grey jar on the far left bottom corner.

 and also what is the super gold glowy foundation in the very middle bottom row,next to the MSF. is it hyper real? My hyper real is not that glowy at all and I love glow! 

PLMK thx and your sister has a great collection, I would love to see yours!_

 


sorry been so busy never come on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anymore

the jars are the loose irridecent powders and yeah thats hyperreal it is the plain one no tint in it

and the the above i can't rem what color that was sorry


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_The green lipgloss actually goes on a beautiful honey color, Its really pretty on and shockingly not green at all

I have a question in the top pic with the foundations and stuff what is the white/grey jar on the far left bottom corner.

 and also what is the super gold glowy foundation in the very middle bottom row,next to the MSF. is it hyper real? My hyper real is not that glowy at all and I love glow! 

PLMK thx and your sister has a great collection, I would love to see yours!_

 


sorry been so busy never come on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anymore

the jars are the loose irridecent powders and yeah thats hyperreal it is the plain one no tint in it

and the the above i can't rem what color that was sorry


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

lucky sis


----------

